

Why You Should Not get six pack abs - jkuria
http://www.forgottensecretsforabs.com/why-you-should-not-get-six-pack-abs/

======
konzacity
Great advice. One more thing is the slow down in metabolism that occurs as one
gets older which means that diet plays a much larger role in contributing to
overall fitness and flab eradication.

